

Wireless Start-Up Fails to Get Financing - ivan
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/01/09/technology/09wireless.html?_r=1&ref=technology&oref=slogin

======
icky
Wireless start-up fails to get $1.4 BILLION in financing...

~~~
cdr
Not entirely accurate; it says they failed to raise a $128m deposit. Plus they
get a 25% discount.

No doubt the $1b required to bid (plus billions more in short order to build
it) had something to do with not being able to find funding for the deposit,
though.

